# wine 32 on 64 bit puro

## darkmanPPT

come da oggetto.

sarebbe possibile installare wine 32bit su un sistema a 64bit puro?

una delle opzioni che era stata presentata nella sezione "risorse" era quella di farsi un chroot a 32bit.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-696456.html

 *Quote:*   

> 1GB. 

 

di spazio occupato così.

io mi chiedo. sapete se per caso possa fare lo stesso giochino che ho fatto qui (in questo caso era skype)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-804254.html

ed avere wine funzionante, occupando di meno?

io ci sto provando, ma mi da sempre segfault.

qualcuno ha idee al riguardo? consigli da darmi? soluzioni alternative?

ma non si potrebbe fare un pacchetto "wine32" omnicomprensivo? della serie che lo scarichi e dentro ci trovi solo ed esclusivamente gli eseguibili compilati staticamente?

mah...

[OT]ma non si potrebbe fare che se vuoi una app a 32 bit, gentoo ti attiva una qualche flag a 32 (mi pareva ci fosse un progetto in atto al riguardo, ma che fine ha fatto?)

e ti scarica ed installa delle "doppie" versioni a 32 bit delle librerie che vuoi tu? (quindi tenendo una doppia catena di dipendenze: una per il 64 e una per il 32).

perchè, sinceramente, reinstallarsi il mondo (e le librerie di emulazione) per avere si e no 2-3 programmi a 32 mi par eccessivo[/OT]

----------

## oRDeX

ma guarda, io uso wine sul mio sistema a 64bit. Senza la flag win64 lui ti compilerà wine per far girare applicazioni a 32bit..ma ovviamente dovrai installare qualche emul-*...o il tuo scopo era evitare anche l'installazione di queste?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> ma guarda, io uso wine sul mio sistema a 64bit. Senza la flag win64 lui ti compilerà wine per far girare applicazioni a 32bit..ma ovviamente dovrai installare qualche emul-*...o il tuo scopo era evitare anche l'installazione di queste?

 

si, più che altro ho notato che mi ricompila il 99% dei pacchetti se decido di fare così.

a me sta bene installare, giustamente, qualche libreria a 32. ma che mi vada anche ad installare i driver grafici a 32 bit mi pare una cosa inutile.

indendiamoci, eh... 

nel secondo link io uso skype a 32 bit sulla mia macchina a 64 e non ho avuto necessita di linkarli anche libgl (giusto per dirne una).

cioè, mi accorgo che se smaschero tutti i pacchetti che mi servono per wine, va a finire che mi ricompilo il sistema da 0.

ecco... vorrei evitare, se possibile...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## oRDeX

uhm? ma con che flag lo compili? stai cercando di cross compilare?!

Io con il mio wine ho dovuto solo installare questi "emul-*" e basta...

----------

## darkmanPPT

eh, infatti!

io uso un ambiente no-multilib. 64 bit puro.

ovviamente, per compilare mi richiede un gcc che possa compilare a 32 bit.

immagino che debba inserire la flag "multilib" per il gcc, ma anche così facendo, non si compila per il 32.

che serva la flag "-n32"? (questa non l'ho provata)

----------

## oRDeX

Io ho la flag multilib in make.conf (un pò per evitare questi casini nel caso in cui mi fosse servito un microscopico pacchetto a 32bit).

-n32 non l'ho mai vista nè mai impostata...

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Io ho la flag multilib in make.conf (un pò per evitare questi casini nel caso in cui mi fosse servito un microscopico pacchetto a 32bit).
> 
> -n32 non l'ho mai vista nè mai impostata...

 

eccola là.

accidenti.... ti spiego.

son tentato di mettere la flag multilib in make.conf, ma avevo notato (una volta avevo il profilo multilib) che il sistema era più lento.

non so perchè, ma era davvero più lento. soprattutto per le cose di grafica.

passato a 64 bit, non ho più avuto tali problemi.

uhm....

mo' ci penso se ne vale la pena

----------

## oRDeX

io vorrei aiutarti a capire cosa ci sarebbe da ricompilare con "multilib" attiva..ma il comando

```
USE="-multilib" emerge -uDavN world --with-bdeps=y
```

mi restituisce il vuoto..

Comunque non capisco il perchè della lentezza. Alla fine in fase di runtime nessuno dovrebbe essere intaccato da questa dualità

----------

## darkmanPPT

infatti.

concordo appieno con quanto affermi tu.

non so, ho come l'impressione che alcune applicazioni audio e video (ad esempio, io uso jack-audio-connection-kit) scelgano la libreria a 32 in caso di scelta.

il caso citato, jack, ad esempio era (un anno fa) praticamente inusabile con multilib (nota bene: jack non ha la flag multilib). mettendo tutto su no-multilib, jack è iniziato ad essere "usabile" (anche se talvolta mi par che non vada benissimo, ma vabbè).

non vorrei essere troppo ot, ma mi chiedo solo se non si possa attivare il 32bit solo ed esclusivamente per le librerie che mi servono e per il resto lasciarle a 64.

attivare multilib a livello generale vuol dire tenere copie a 32bit di cose che potrebbero non interessarmi.

per questo sono molto dubbioso.

----------

## Zizo

Per quanto mi riguarda userei una chroot: ormai lo spazio non è più un problema, poi dipende da caso a caso, ma un gigabyte non è eccessivo. Inoltre una chroot è sempre utilie, soprattutto per programmi come wine.

Sarò io paranoico, ma nel caso qualsiasi cosa vada storta elimini e ripristini la chroot, senza che il sistema principale venga toccato.

Poi a dire il vero io sono un po' di parte: utilizzo un sistema principale a 64 bit, con 5 chroot a 32bit (game internet media testx86 e virtual), 1 a 64 (testx86_64) e 1 più a se stante, avviabile da grub, di ripristino. In totale fanno 8 Gentoo da gestire in contemporanea su di un unico pc, tutte con il relativo backup incrementale: come già detto, in caso di problemi, in 5 minuti torna tutto perfetto.

P.S.: Non utilizzo il sistema da te linkato, ho scritto degli script che mi permettono una gestione semplice di tutto l'insieme, e i programmi vengono eseguiti in modo trasparente dal sistema principale.

----------

## oRDeX

ma il discorso quì è un pò particolare...wine è un programma compilato per X86_64! Solo che, se si richiede l'esecuzione di programmi windows a 32 bit, questo necessiterà di alcune librerie aggiuntive. Installare un chroot a 32bit vuol dire avere wine compilato per 32bit..e non so se è questo lo scopo attuale del darkmanPPT

----------

## Zizo

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Installare un chroot a 32bit vuol dire avere wine compilato per 32bit..

 

Non necessariamente, basta una chroot a 64 bit  :Smile: 

Ha fatto che tanta fatica per un sistema x86_86 puro per poi "rovinarlo" per un programma?

Una chroot e vai tranquillo, magari ti fai un init script che la prepara, installi "sudo" e permetti al tuo utente di utilizzare tale script, così la avvii solo quando effettivamente richiesto.Last edited by Zizo on Wed Jun 30, 2010 6:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## oRDeX

ah ok, pensavo che parlando di chroot tutti intendesse un chroot a 32bit..bah, io sono propenso all'utilizzo di multilib ed evitare queste menate  :Razz: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

oh!   :Shocked: 

forse è meglio passare a multilib.

ho appena scoperto che sono solo 3 i pacchetti che mi chiedono la flag "multilib".

e nessuno di questi "tocca" l'audio.

forse il gioco vale la candela.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

